# Ordered my Elite!!



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered my Elite XLR in Snow Camo today!! and i ordered a spring steel rest... i ended up paying $888.07!!! i have no $ left now  i will get pics in about 6 weeks when it comes in. SO FREAKIN' PUMPED!!!!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice, now you have to change your name!

Dont worry, money is money, It comes and goes. (very quick!)


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

hahah yep im gunna....


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

I changed it. i use this name for lake link too


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Dylan, you and I are gonna have bows kinda similar. Just mine is faster, more forgiving, and has a smoother draw :wink: Just messing with you man, congrats!! Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

countryboy173 said:


> Hey Dylan, you and I are gonna have bows kinda similar. Just mine is faster, more forgiving, and has a smoother draw :wink: Just messing with you man, congrats!! Can't wait to see the pics


HEY HEY HEY.... Athens is a wannabe Elite. only because Elite has been around for longer haha. but yeah about 6 weeks till it comes in. haha that bow is very forgiving haa


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> HEY HEY HEY.... Athens is a wannabe Elite. only because Elite has been around for longer haha. but yeah about 6 weeks till it comes in. haha that bow is very forgiving haa


Now get rid of the monkey! wang doodle:tongue:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Hey Dylan, you and I are gonna have bows kinda similar. Just mine is faster, more forgiving, and has a smoother draw :wink: Just messing with you man, congrats!! Can't wait to see the pics


X2 X2 X2, elite??ukey: Athens:darkbeer:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Hey Dylan, you and I are gonna have bows kinda similar. Just mine is faster, more forgiving, and has a smoother draw :wink: Just messing with you man, congrats!! Can't wait to see the pics


X2 X2 X2! Eliteukey: Athens:darkbeer:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

you guys are helarious


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> HEY HEY HEY.... Athens is a wannabe Elite. only because Elite has been around for longer haha. but yeah about 6 weeks till it comes in. haha that bow is very forgiving haa


And isn't Elite just a wana be Bowtech? :wink:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> And isn't Elite just a wana be Bowtech? :wink:


Absolutely not


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

yall are all wrong, they are all wanna be HOYTs... just messing with ya, hope you like the bow and we want pics when it gets in


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> yall are all wrong, they are all wanna be HOYTs... just messing with ya, hope you like the bow and we want pics when it gets in


Hey Jacob, you're from Minnesota not Mississippi. Calm down the "yall" :darkbeer:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha you guys are fighting on my thread... how immature of you??


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Now for the wait, hang in there, I was dying when I had to wait sooooooooo long for my Z7 to be in, but it's well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah the wait sucks, but you have a bow to shoot so it shouldn't be too bad.


Kevin,
I may be from north of the mason-dixie line, um where was I going with this?.... I forget, but all that matters is that we shoot what we like or should like, in this case hoyt










Nah, doesn't matter to me what you shoot


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Absolutely not


yeah cause they are a wanna be ATHENS!!!

Im just kidding man, they are a sweet bow! I think


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Im going INSANE already!!! but the bow is B.A looking.. i saw one at the shop. but it was the model i didnt want. C'mon bow... i need you!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought about changing my AT name to Z7 kid but then I would have to get used to it along with everybody else, so I decided to just keep with the AT name I have since I have been on here a while and it would take some time getting used to.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

should of got a strother :shade:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> should of got a strother :shade:


muzzy, once strother comes out with a cool camo pattern i will. btw.... i have to ask you, are you a kevin fanboy?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

when will it sink in that HOYT is the way to go?



12-ring,
Predator looks sweet on the strothers


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

it doesnt look as sweet as snow camo on an ELITE


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

didnt think that kids could be as big of Fanboys as the adults in general.:teeth:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

We are at a very impressionable age!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

haha yes we are


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> muzzy, once strother comes out with a cool camo pattern i will. btw.... i have to ask you, are you a kevin fanboy?


no i shoot a pse! i have owned one kevin strother bow though a BT Equalizer but i am no fanboy i just shot a couple new Strothers and liked them plus i kind like the predator camo but if you don't like it you could just get all black :thumbs_up


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

but, the reason i bought the elite is cuz of the snow camo and because i heard good things bout them. and i loved the way they felt when i shot them


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

4 more weeks at the most. possibly 3. just got my side bar and my weights in. cant wait!!!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

my elite synergy was a heck of a bow. it was one of my fav bows ive ever owned. heres a good predator pic of my dads bow i love the predator camo. but i must say that snow camo is top notch :thumbs_up


----------

